# George Rizsanyi Freedom Guitar



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is one that George is building. He posts on the GC Facebook page and was wanting to know how he could post over here. Not sure he is a computer wiz so I will post some pics and info when I can gather it from him.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Another pic of the guitar


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice. I hope the pickup covers are the same design as the rest of the instrument.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

hmmm... just because we can, should we?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> hmmm... just because we can, should we?


Not always, but I like this one. To each his own.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Of course you are right. That guitar is surely a piece of extremely skilled art. It's just that as I look at it, I can't help but picture it emerging from a little car with a bunch of clowns. Not to offend the artist's creation, but you are also right about "each to his own". I'm not a big fan of a lot of Picasso either.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

It's a little hard to get my head around it but there is something about it that seems musical somehow. I look forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

It's cool. How does it sound?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Not going to be finished for a bit yet I don't think. I believe this one is for a customer of his


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I think that I would have liked it better with a rosewood board....the multi colour board is a bit too much for me. Like the multi-lam neck and body though


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Hmm I would have said maple board, inlaid with something tearlessness (yes that is the spell check word suggestion for pearlessent)  though that is an interesting way of marking frets at the same time.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Wow , definitely interesting ....looks good:sSig_cool2:


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm not usually into non traditional stuff, but this is really impressive!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

While it's not like anything I own or have owned, there are plenty of Strats, Teles, LPs and even Vs out there already.

I think it's a beautiful piece.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

It will be interesting to see it when its all done.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> It will be interesting to see it when its all done.



Yup. This is what Gibson may have dreamed of when they made tha fugly Zoot Suit SG.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Picture of the back


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

It makes me want to pick it up and play it!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Another picture of this one. Too bad he does not have a webpage up so we could get some details


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks like he's even made wood pickup covers! 

Whatever he's used for the core is very white. White pine or spruce?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Probably neither for the core. All the wood used is exotic.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

So you think he cored it with hard wood? It's gonna weigh a bit.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

It isn't solid  from http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150808825050041.468248.684665040&type=1

I had thought at one point he commented what the core was, but not finding that now. Could be ash, though his most frequent comment is that the guitar is all exotics.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Actually it does look like white ash in those shots. Thanks, I hadn't seen that.


----------



## CSOL (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey all! 

Thanks to GC admin for posting this thread for George, the head instructor here at Canadian School of Lutherie. He would much rather spend his time developing his considerable woodworking skills rather than computer skills. I can't say I blame him  I hope to be a little more active on the forum from now on so I can share what is happening here at the school. This is indeed a beautiful piece - as you can imagine, it's pretty amazing in person.

For those discussing this, the core of this piece is actually made of red spruce. There are a bunch of pictures of the whole process posted on our facebook page (Canadian School of Lutherie - School - Dartmouth, NS | Facebook) with a bunch of commentary by George. You'll see some pics of the guitar with finish applied too (and a black bisgby!)

Thanks again GC and to all those interested!

-Jeremy
CANADIAN SCHOOL OF LUTHERIE - Canadian School of Lutherie


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Jeremy. Inquiring minds do want to know!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

CSOL said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Thanks to GC admin for posting this thread for George, the head instructor here at Canadian School of Lutherie. He would much rather spend his time developing his considerable woodworking skills rather than computer skills. I can't say I blame him  I hope to be a little more active on the forum from now on so I can share what is happening here at the school. This is indeed a beautiful piece - as you can imagine, it's pretty amazing in person.
> 
> ...


For those of us who choose to opt out of the Facebook thing, is there a convenient way to view the pictures you refer to?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> For those of us who choose to opt out of the Facebook thing, is there a convenient way to view the pictures you refer to?


Unfortunately I don't think so. I dont see that he has a website anywhere and he only occasionally posts stuff on facebook. I have asked him if there was another way to follow his work but he never got back to me


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

On a side note, last weekend I saw another guitar that George built - a *beautiful* acoustic containing Willie P. Bennett's ashes. The owner didn't offer to let me play it, but assured me that it plays and sounds as good as it looks.


----------



## CSOL (Nov 29, 2010)

the willie OM was a VERY special project. gives me goosebumps remembering it  i will get back to you, milkman, about the fb thing. i'll see if i can post the pictures somewhere else.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

CSOL said:


> the willie OM was a VERY special project. gives me goosebumps remembering it  i will get back to you, milkman, about the fb thing. i'll see if i can post the pictures somewhere else.


Post them right here. Or a new thread


----------



## CSOL (Nov 29, 2010)

i've added a blog to our website so everyone can view the pictures (CANADIAN SCHOOL OF LUTHERIE - Blog). the inaugural post is a photo gallery of the freedom guitar. enjoy!


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

The finishing is really bringing up the colours in a nice way and it's a beautiful guitar but I find the pickup covers clash with the wood some what and the Bigsby ruins it for me. I'm not a fan of Bigsby functionally but also it's a big hunk hardware hanging off and obscuring the body.


----------



## CSOL (Nov 29, 2010)

that's the same reason we avoid pickguards, hummingway... like showing off the natural beauty of the wood. the bigsby is a love it or hate it kind of thing, but comes standard that model of guitar - unless requested otherwise by the customer. thanks for the feedback


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Not my taste .... but definitely interesting!


 Yeah, a bit too busy for me.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Yup, the "patchwork quilt" look has never been a hugely popular style, be it with quilts, pants, purses or what-ever. However, it does have a many centuries old history all the same. 

I wonder what George would do if he spent a few hours pouring over some of the works of The Brothers Hildebrandt for inspiration. 

Fantasy ART - GREG & TIM HILDEBRANDT

One MANY people here should know on sight:


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I had a busy guitar a few years back! Not good in the "Cold Canadian Winter Weather"
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m570/loudtubeamps/img264.jpg
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m570/loudtubeamps/img263.jpg


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

loudtubeamps said:


> I had a busy guitar a few years back! Not good in the "Cold Canadian Winter Weather"
> http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m570/loudtubeamps/img264.jpg
> http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m570/loudtubeamps/img263.jpg


Is that an aluminum neck?


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

hummingway said:


> Is that an aluminum neck?


 Hey Greg.... yup , the entire guitar is.


----------



## Skiddlydiddly (Sep 14, 2010)

lol, I can't see the guitar for the wood. 

beautiful wood, though.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The finished guitar

View attachment 1176


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, that's so cool.

I'd be proud to play that.


----------

